# P38 Air Ambulance



## eddie_brunette (Feb 29, 2008)

I found this on one of the M4T Forums




Mission4Today › ForumsPro › Mission4Today › Research › P38 Air Ambulance


----------



## Graeme (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/we...87-dive-brakes-fighter-capabilities-9157.html


----------



## eddie_brunette (Feb 29, 2008)

wich one would you be in? :0


----------



## Graeme (Feb 29, 2008)

eddie_brunette said:


> wich one would you be in? :0



None. Looks far too dangerous!


----------



## eddie_brunette (Feb 29, 2008)

I wonder what they would have used in korea or vietnam if the helicopter wasnt there?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 29, 2008)

interesting..


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 29, 2008)

very interesting !


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow havent seen that mode of transport before!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 29, 2008)

I learned something new today!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 29, 2008)

Thats a new one on me too. I know also the Brits tried a canvas bag on the wing of a Spitfire to carry personnel when moving locations but that didnt get past the testing stages really.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 29, 2008)

Me suspects that is the same with that idea. Not likely fielded in any meaningful manner. C'mon.

Cool bit of history though!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking at it again, can you imagine how effing loud that would have been in a thin skinned aluminum tube being about a couple feet away from such a huge prop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JESUS! Another case where an engineer meant well.


----------



## Trebor (Mar 2, 2008)

ooo, I'd wanna be in one of those! =D


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 2, 2008)

Trebor said:


> ooo, I'd wanna be in one of those! =D



You were put in injured and arrived at the hospital deaf


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 2, 2008)

DEAF    What?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2008)

I could imagine it wouldn't be the most comfortable ride either. I would assume the thing had to have some ventilation, so it would be stifling hot in the Pacific summer or nut-numbing cold in the winter.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Mar 3, 2008)

and how high can you fly, no use the pilot goes up to angels10 and no oxygen


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 3, 2008)

As big as those look you might be able to fit portable oxygen tanks. The big problem would be the cold at high altitude. No place to plug in a heated flight suit's.


----------



## Sgt. Pappy (Mar 5, 2008)

You know there were some test pilots maneuvering hard just to jumble around the passengers testing how feasible the pods would be.

1st class gets a window, second class only gets a breathing tube.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 5, 2008)

Third class is strapped to the rear stabilizer!


----------

